# Easy to change/shorten name on child's passport?



## orka (9 Nov 2009)

Is it a big deal to shorten a child's name on their passport? My daughter's passport expires next year and she wants to change it from her birth cert name to the name she is generally known by (e.g. Rebecca on birth cert and current passport - change to Becky). Can I just change the name on the application form or is there something more complicated that needs to be done? Thanks.


----------



## missdaisy (9 Nov 2009)

I think that if you want to change a name on a passport to a shortened name you have to show that the shortened name, Becky, has been used for at least two years. Passport office will want to see bank statements, driving licence or something to show the shortened name in use.


----------



## csirl (9 Nov 2009)

What's the big deal? Why is having "Rebecca" instead of "Becky" written on her plane ticket once or twice a year a big issue?


----------



## missdaisy (9 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> What's the big deal? Why is having "Rebecca" instead of "Becky" written on her plane ticket once or twice a year a big issue?


 
I thought the same thing!


----------



## Papercut (9 Nov 2009)

Your daughter should think carefully about whether or not she really wants to do this.

  Even though as has been mentioned already she can change the name on a new passport to a shortened one once she can prove that she has been using it for a number of years, doing this may cause her problems in the future should she decide to emigrate or to obtain dual citizenship in another country etc.

  I know that for US immigration purposes all official documents must be in the same name, otherwise she would run into needless delays (apart from a name change because of marriage). You never know what the future holds.

  It’s always best to have all your official documentation (birth cert, passport, bank account, driver’s licence, tax cert, driver’s licence etc.) in the same name. A marriage cert clears up any surname change.


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2009)

It is possible to have an 'also known as' name on your passport. For example, my birth cert name is 'John Paul Complainer', but I've always been known as Paul. My passport is 'Paul Complainer' with an 'also known as John Paul Complainer' note.


----------



## Bronte (9 Nov 2009)

My children's names are different on the passports as versus their birth certificates.  On one of the passports a note was put to the effect that the birth name was x rather than y.  In subsequent passports this note was dropped by the passport office but I could have requested it.


----------



## Buckshee (15 Nov 2009)

There is absolutely no problem doing this. There is a seperate line on the application form if she wishes to use a name on her passport other than the name that appears on her birth cert.

She also has the option of having both names apear on the passport if she so desires. Section A of the application form requires the name that is to appear on the passport while Section B requires the name as it appears on the birth cert.  There is a  link to the application form here. . . http://www.dfa.ie/uploads/documents/Passport_documents/aps1e.pdf

As for it causing problems in years to come, it won't. Even if she opts for Becky only to appear on the passport as opposed to both Becky and Rebecca then it can easily be resolved if any issue arises ( bank accounts etc can all be legally opened in the name you are commonly known as )

For other things like a mortgage etc a simple affadavit from a solicitor, indicating Becky and Rebecca as per passport Number ***** are one and the same person, is all that is required. Five minutes in a solicitors office and standard charge of €20.

I have my shortened name on driving licence and pasport for the last 26 years and have only ever required the affidavit once in all that time and that was for a foreign adoption.


----------



## Papercut (16 Nov 2009)

This is all very well for situations arising in a local situation (by this I mean born in ROI for example & dealing with legal situations here in ROI). It gets more complicated when one attempts to proceed with a more international situation e.g. immigration to USA, Canada, Australia. 

By complicated I mean not having to find & employ the services of a legal specialist, who more often than not charges unnecessary & costly fees (in my case US$2,225.00 back in 1988).

The only reason I posted what I did was because I have been in exact the situation as the OP's daughter, never having foreseen the problems until it was too late, & on my doorstep.

I'm not claiming there is as others have said 'a problem _doing_ _this_', or that she cannot '_do this_'. I'm stating that the OP's daughter should think carefully about whether or not she really wants to go ahead _'with this_', as it _could_ lead to problems in the future.


----------



## Papercut (16 Nov 2009)

Buckshee said:


> As for it causing problems in years to come, _it won't_.


You _cannot_ guarantee that, & in my opinion you are stating your opinion as fact, which is _unfair_, _inaccurate_, _untrue_ & _irresponsible_ especially when advising a young person about what may or may not happen in their future life.


----------



## Buckshee (16 Nov 2009)

Papercut said:


> You _cannot_ guarantee that, & *in my opinion you are stating your opinion as fact, which is unfair, inaccurate, untrue & irresponsible* especially when advising a young person about what may or may not happen in their future life.


 
I am merely passing on what has been my experience of the last 26 years which has included lots of situations both here and abroad in several different countries. In all instances where additional clarification/ documentation was required ( only abroad ) the €20 Afadavit sufficed.

This is not just my opinion, it is what actually happened in my case over the years and you have my sympathy if your experience was not as satisfactory and you ended up paying over the odds. I too would probably feel as strongly as you do had I experienced such difficulties and paid that much to rectify them but all I can repeat is that this was never my experience.  A small bit of forethought and planning will avoid any undue hassle IMHO.


----------



## csirl (16 Nov 2009)

> In all instances where additional clarification/ documentation was required ( only abroad ) the €20 Afadavit sufficed.


 
Isnt this good reason why the OP shouldnt get the name changed? Who wants to be shelling out money and having the hastle of chasing solicitors to get paperwork done? You're only making life harder for yourself.


----------



## Buckshee (16 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> Isnt this good reason why the OP shouldnt get the name changed?


 
Yes it certainly could be. It hasn't been in my own particular case but I agree that it certainly could be.


----------

